# FYI: Fantail Show in Utah



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

There will be a very large show of Fantails only, in Salt Lake City, Utah on Jan. 30-31. The Central Fantail Club is promoting its 83rd annual show, reputed to be the largest fantail show in the world.

It will be in the Quality Inn Host, 1659 W. Temple N. and the hours are from 8 AM until ? on Friday, and from 8 AM until judging, club meeting and spotlight auction is completed, most likely late afternoon.


----------

